# Zebra wood finishing?



## Whitehat1994 (Mar 4, 2016)

Greetings!

I turned what was labeled zebra wood tonight. After sanding (Abernet 180-400 and used a 600 sandpaper), looking with magnification, I'm not happy with the surface. Seems to have pits and pores with an uneven surface. 
Now my question is...grain filler? 

When I started turning 2 years ago, I finished everything with CA. the past 8-12 months I've done a few pens with WTF, some wood doesn't look as good as others because, some wood, I guess more porous wood needs something more? 

CrystaLac® Clear Waterborne Wood Grain Filler? 

I have purchase Watco Danish oil. From an estate sale I've purchased BLO, ting oil, linseed oil, polyurethane, gel stain, and a few others.

Suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## wouldentu2? (Mar 4, 2016)

CA sanded to 12000 then work your way back down two or three grits provides a nice look.


----------



## MTViper (Mar 4, 2016)

I'd keep sanding to 12K then put poly or WTF on it.  I prefer that look to CA, but that's just my preference.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 4, 2016)

What are looking to do???  If you are just wanting to fill the grain in then just build up your CA finish. If you want to leave a natural wood but still fill the grain then make a slurry  of sanding dust with some thin CA and fill the grain.


----------



## Whitehat1994 (Mar 6, 2016)

Thank y'all.
I guess I was wondering if I needed to fill the pores first before final finish.
BLO and CA?


----------



## corgicoupe (Mar 16, 2016)

I recently completed one in zebra wood with a single coat of CA followed by by polishing with pumice powder mixed in Johnsons paste wax. If you don't like the CA, try half/half tung oil and varnish then thin with turpentine or mineral spirits. I use spar varnish.  Polish the same way. Finish up with plain wax.


----------



## BKind2Anmls (Mar 16, 2016)

I fill my open grained pens with CA and sanding dust the way Russ Fairfield taught.

Turn off your dust collector and get a strip of 150 grit sandpaper.

Begin sanding your blank from underneath until a little dust collects on the paper.

Dribble thin CA glue on the blank while continuing to sand and distribute the dust.

Let dry and sand to smooth.

Works great for me.

The only thing you have to watch out for is letting the thin glue dry on the sand paper and using that area to sand.  This can leave scratches.  Just keep the sandpaper moving and don't use a wet area of the paper.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 16, 2016)

Zebra is like that.  

I wouldn't worry about a special product.   When you are sanding, wipe the blank and leave the dust in the pores.  Then a thin coat of ca.  Sand again and repeat as necessary.  

Once the surface is solid, use whatever finishing product you prefer.  

I've also done this with pens plus.


----------



## Hawkdave (Mar 16, 2016)

I was wondering if we had a 'Glossary' on IAP. In Australia, WTF means something rude.

It is not just the WTF that has me guessing, but a lot of products you use in America are not available in Aussie. Some I have worked out, but others I struggle with.

Cheers.

Dave.


----------



## thrustmonkey (Mar 16, 2016)

WTF means the same thing here in the States. It's just that when it's used here, we all know it refers to something used in wood turning and not something rude. The rude version is used alot here by younger (under 50?) people.

Ross


----------



## Whitehat1994 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hawkdave said:


> I was wondering if we had a 'Glossary' on IAP. In Australia, WTF means something rude.
> 
> It is not just the WTF that has me guessing, but a lot of products you use in America are not available in Aussie. Some I have worked out, but others I struggle with.
> 
> ...



WTF = Wood Turners Finish in wood working


----------



## JimB (Mar 17, 2016)

Hawkdave said:


> I was wondering if we had a 'Glossary' on IAP. In Australia, WTF means something rude.
> 
> It is not just the WTF that has me guessing, but a lot of products you use in America are not available in Aussie. Some I have worked out, but others I struggle with.
> 
> ...



There is a glossary in the library but I don't know where as I haven't looked at it in many years.


----------



## LouCee (Mar 17, 2016)

JimB said:


> Hawkdave said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering if we had a 'Glossary' on IAP. In Australia, WTF means something rude.
> ...



There is a list of acronyms in the library, look for acronyms under references.


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Mar 18, 2016)

http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/Acronyms.pdf


----------

